# Using P2P to Distribute Branded Video



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"...one area that continues to be taboo for most brands and marketers is P2P (define) content-sharing platforms. Yet content creators and network TV are starting to see the power of this medium beyond its piracy heritage and to harness P2P to promote new and existing content. So, does it deserve a second look when considering your brand content distribution strategy?

CB: What benefits are there to P2P over more traditional online distribution outlets?

MR: For one, P2P users are highly influential. They often experience the entertainment first, and then shape the opinions of others. *Our research has shown time and again that the best-selling entertainment is the most shared on P2P. And the opposite is also true: if your content isn't on P2P, it's not likely to sell.*"
http://www.clickz.com/3632861


----------

